# Problème installation IOS 8.0



## Rovex (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un iPad 2. 
J'ai voulu faire la mise a jour. 
Tout est bloqué. 
L'installation est stoppée à mi parcours. 
A plusieurs reprises, j'ai fait reste mais ça se bloque toujours. 
Je ne peux plus utiliser mon iPad ....
Merci Apple &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;
Si quelqu'un a une idée ?
Rovex


----------



## Phylop (18 Septembre 2014)

BJR!

meme problème... un ipad et un iphone briqués... bloqués en mode recovery et rien a faire pour les en sortir...
si quelqu'un a deux idées...


----------



## mikka741 (18 Septembre 2014)

Vous avez une sauvegarde antérieure ?


----------



## chriss #333 (18 Septembre 2014)

Mon ipad air et mon Iphone 5 bloqué également à l'installation.

J'avais pris la peine de sauvegardé.

Je branche, je restaure à partir de la sauvegarde et tout est bloqué à "estimation du temps restant"


----------



## davidcaro2 (18 Septembre 2014)

iPad air bloqué également... L iphone 5 est passé lui.
Je vais tenter un restore ce soir...a suivre


----------



## mrbacoffe (18 Septembre 2014)

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1275

Perso, j'ai eu un problème du à un des ports USB me bloquant lors de la mise à jour et ensuite message d'erreur à chaque branchement sur itunes. J'ai changé de port, et finalement la restauration a pu se faire.

iOS8 installed

Cdlt


----------



## Felixba (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis moi aussi bloqué depuis 22H avec mon iPod Touch 5 et iPhone 5 
Le téléchargement et l'installation se font via iTunes puis les apareils redémarrent, là *un écran blanc avec pomme s'affiche puis charge et reste bloqué* (barre chargée d'un cm seulement).
J'ai laissé tourné toute la nuit mais rien n'y fait!
Une solution? Je n'ai pas de téléphone de secours, je suis dans la....

Merci


----------



## adixya (18 Septembre 2014)

Moi c'est l'inverse erreur 6 avec iphone 5, restauration via iCloud pour finalement au bout de 2 heures me retrouver avec ios 8 de façon inattendue.

Je lance ensuite la mise a jour de l'iPad avant d'aller au lit et bim quand je me réveille et que j'active l'iPad, in bel écran "bonjour" m'accueille... 

Bon pour l'instant à part le nouveau clavier, je ne trouve pas ça génial ios 8.
Ça me rajoute deux icônes de merde (podcast et iBooks), pas spécialement de notion d'iCloud drive, mes photos sont toujours stockées en local y compris le flux de photos dont je pensais qu'il allait disparaître au profit d'une sauvegarde entière sur le cloud.

Pas de carte bancaire dans Passbook non plus... Toujours le Game Center alors que je le croyais en voie d'extinction...


J'attends de voir a l'usage...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h56 ----------

Ah oui j'oubliais : VLC a été effacé avec iOS 8, il n'y a apparemment pas encore de version iOS 8 de cette appli.
G-E-N-I-A-L !


----------



## L.Splash (18 Septembre 2014)

Vous pouvez toujours restaurer en 7.1.2 Apple signe encore cette version, puis repasser sur iOS 8 par la suite.


----------



## Felixba (18 Septembre 2014)

J'ai enfin réussi à installer iOS8.
*J'ai modifié le fichier host via Terminal* et ca a fonctionné 
Par contre l'installation des appli prend une plombe... Les serveurs doivent être surchargés.
Bonne chance aux autres!


----------



## Rovex (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Mon iPad 2 est toujours bloqué à mi-installation depuis hier soir &#128545;&#128545; , et le problème c'est que je suis en déplacement donc je ne peux pas tenter d'intervenir avec la sauvegarde (faite il y a plus d'un mois) sur mon MBPRO. 
Comment fait on pour restaurer en 7.1.2 ?
Y a t il une possibilité de le débloquer selon vous dans le relier à iTunes par USB ?
Cdlt. 
PS : heureusement avec mon iPhone 5, ça c'est a peut près bien passé mis à part la perte d'environ 800 photos !!!! &#128545;


----------



## mdgt (18 Septembre 2014)

bonjour, 

Pour moi le problème à linstallation diOS 8 est un léger soucis de mémoire et de taille de la mise a jour, sur mon iphone 5 32go, le «*dossier autre*» fait maintenant 14,77go


----------



## chriss #333 (18 Septembre 2014)

Ios 8 installé sur les 2, en revanche, pour synchroniser et récupérer musique et photo et... depuis 9h ce matin, toutes mes appui sont en attentes, ça veut pas avancer.


----------



## pulsar67 (18 Septembre 2014)

Installation bloqué a mi parcours sur mon ipad 4


----------



## adixya (18 Septembre 2014)

mdgt a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> Pour moi le problème à linstallation diOS 8 est un léger soucis de mémoire et de taille de la mise a jour, sur mon iphone 5 32go, le «*dossier autre*» fait maintenant 14,77go




Ah tiens je m'en doutais, je viens juste de mentionner cela dans un autre topic. Apple gère tellement mal le dossier autre...


----------



## Phylop (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
 J'ai trouvé la solution pour ceux qui comme moi se retrouve avec l'erreur 17
C'est un problème de communication avec les serveurs de validation d'Apple...
voici le lien de la page de support qui permet de régler ce problème:
http://support.apple.com/kb/ts4451?viewlocale=fr_FR 
bonne mise a jour


----------



## kitty974 (18 Septembre 2014)

hello, 

iPhone 5 32Go en cours de restauration depuis le début d'après-midi, l'installation de IOS8 par WIFI s'était arrêté à mi-parcours ce matin. j'ai donc procédé au redémarrage forcé puis branché en USB avec iTunes. j'en ai pour 6 heures selon l'estimation sans garantie que cela finisse bien. je me retrouve sans téléphone, j'ai l'impression d'être incomplète, c'est dingue ! 

par contre mon iPad 3ème génération 64Go WIFI + CELLULAR ... c'est mort ... iTunes ne le reconnait même plus ! il redémarre en boucle et bloque sur le logo. redémarrage forcé ne fonctionne même pas. j'ai essayé tout ce que je pouvais. le pire c'est que je n'ai pas fait de back up depuis un bon moment. j'ai potentiellement tout perdu ...

quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## mmarvin (19 Septembre 2014)

J'ai tenté de passer sous iOS 8 ce matin, et c'est la galère depuis...

J'ai un iPad 3è génération wifi 64Go. Une première tentative en passant directement par iOS a échoué, l'écran se bloquant des heures sur la barre de progression.

Une restauration après, iOS était installé, mais une bonne partie de mes applications étant absentes ou en "attente" ( grisées sur l'écran du pad ). Et impossible de synchroniser complètement l'appareil : il accompli le cycle mais se bloque à la fin, les petites flèches tournant sur elle-même sans fin, y compris quand le pad n'est pas branché...

Pour info, Itunes et OS X Maverick sont à jour de ce matin.


----------



## LumiereNoire (19 Septembre 2014)

Rovex a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai un iPad 2.
> J'ai voulu faire la mise a jour.
> Tout est bloqué.
> ...



Bonjour. J'ai eu le même problème. MAJ iOS 8 via iTunes sur iMac vers iPad 2. Tout s'est bloqué. Exactement le même blocage (ouf! je ne suis pas la seule). J'ai laissé l'iPad connecté à iTunes pendant au moins 1 heure. Ca lançait, ça coupait, écran noir, impossible. L'iPad a longtemps cherché puis a enfin pu démarrer TOUT SEUL. J'ai viiite fait une sauvegarde de l'iPad sur iTunes. Puis restauration de l'iPad, puis synchronisation. Tout ça m'a pris5 heures, parce que depuis iOS 8, l'iPad 2 rame, ça rame, ça rame, etc...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h58 ----------




kitty974 a dit:


> hello,
> 
> iPhone 5 32Go en cours de restauration depuis le début d'après-midi, l'installation de IOS8 par WIFI s'était arrêté à mi-parcours ce matin. j'ai donc procédé au redémarrage forcé puis branché en USB avec iTunes. j'en ai pour 6 heures selon l'estimation sans garantie que cela finisse bien. je me retrouve sans téléphone, j'ai l'impression d'être incomplète, c'est dingue !
> 
> ...



Bonjour. Lisez un peu plus bas ma réponse à Rovex

Laissez votre iPad connecté à iTunes, même plusieurs heures. Laissez-le démarrer en boucles autant de fois qu'il voudra. A la fin, il démarrera pour de bon..


----------



## kitty974 (19 Septembre 2014)

merci. qd vs dites plusieurs heures ... ça peut aller jusqu'à 24 heures ?


----------



## oa69 (19 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai le même souci que la plupart d'entre vous : téléchargement réussi de ios8 en wifi mais installation qui s'arrête à 1/4 avec écran blanc et pomme noir.
Felixba peux -tu nous expliquer plus précisément comment tu as procédé ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## mmarvin (19 Septembre 2014)

En ce qui concerne la synchronisation sans fin et le message " en attente de modification " qui reste des heures, décocher la synchronisation des messages vocaux dans Itunes aide beaucoup...


----------



## Lamar (20 Septembre 2014)

Je vous raconte ce qu'il s'est passé pour moi, ça peut en aider certains je pense.

iPhone 4S, MacbookPro à jour, iTunes à jour.
J'ai commencé par faire le passage à ios8 directement depuis l'iphone, avant-hier soir.
Pendant la nuit, puis pendant toute la journée d'hier, affichage bloqué, pomme blanche, fond noir, barre d'avancement à moitié.
Hier soir, je tente de reprendre la main depuis iTunes : mais rien n'y fait, l'iPhone reste désespérément bloqué dans la même situation.
Je relance mon ordi, je relance iTunes, je force l'extinction de l'iPhone (en maintenant appuyé l'allumage et le bouton, assez longtemps, c'est à dire pas simplement lorsque le téléphone s'éteint, mais jusqu'à ce que la pomme réapparaisse). Hier soir cela ne semblait pas avoir fait grand chose.
En revenant ce matin, même situation qu'hier, puis j'ai tenté de le réinitialiser (encore une fois) depuis iTunes et là ça a marché.
En ce moment je suis en train d'utiliser ma dernière sauvegarde pour le faire repartir.
Je posterai pour vous tenir au courant du résultat.

Bon courage à tous ceux qui vivent ces moments avec angoisse.


----------



## nyelo1976 (20 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'ai suivi vos mésaventures avec attention, en essayant de me retrouver, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que mon cas ait été décrit. En tout cas vos posts n'ont pas permis de résoudre mon problème.

Comme beaucoup de personnes, je me suis précipité pour installer l'IOS 8 sur mon iPad3 Wifi. Grave erreur!!!
Déjà, dans le précipitation je n'ai pas sauvegardé mon iPad, mais vu mon souci pas sûr que ça ait changé quelque chose.

Bref, je télécharge l'iOS 8 en wifi, sans problème. Une fois terminée, on me propose de l'installer et c'est là que les ennuis commencent.
Ca fait 3 fois que je réessaie l'installation sans résultat, il bloque avec la pomme et le barre de progression à environ 70%. Pourtant à chaque fois je l'ai laissé une nuit complète, ou la journée entière...
Je force alors de redémarrage (HOME et POWER maintenus enfoncés quelques secondes) et j'ai un écran blanc avec en bas inscrit "slide to upgrade". Si je le fais, je me retrouver encore bloqué au niveau de l'installation.
 J'ai essayé de brancher mon iPad à iTunes. Ce dernier me demande d'autoriser l'iPad. Je confirme et là, rebelotte, j'attends des plombes et rien ne se passe, j'ai une barre "autorisez l'accès à votre iPad" striée bleue et blanche qui est là, à faire joli.

Je télécharge au cas où ipswa de l'iOS7 pour revenir à une configuration antérieure, mais si je n'arrive pas à avoir accès directement ou via iTunes à ma tablette, que faire???

En espérant que quelqu'un pourra m'aider...

Merci


----------



## Lamar (20 Septembre 2014)

La suite (on ne peut plus éditer aussi longtemps après avoir posté le message initial, je viens de le découvrir)
Tout s'est bien passé.
Bon, j'ai perdu toutes mes apps installées (pourtant ma sauvegarde datait de quelques jours), mais ce n'est pas grave je n'ai rien sur mon iPhone qui ne soit pas stocké dans le nuage (notamment toutes les photos où je suis nu, puisque comme toutes les stars j'adore me prendre en photo nu) ou sur mon Mac. Mais faites attention, ça peut surprendre. Ce problème ne se serait peut-être pas posé si j'avais fait une sauvegarde avant de mettre à jour comme cela est recommandé. Tant pis cela m'a permis de me replonger dans l'historique de mes achats d'apps et c'est très intéressant, j'avais l'impression de faire de la paléontologie !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h41 ----------




nyelo1976 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai suivi vos mésaventures avec attention, en essayant de me retrouver, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que mon cas ait été décrit. En tout cas vos posts n'ont pas permis de résoudre mon problème.
> 
> ...



Essaie peut-être de relancer ton ordi (et donc iTunes) et de forcer un redémarrage de ton iPad et de reinitialiser ton iPad à partir d'iTunes.
Ça peut marcher.


----------



## poutoune (20 Septembre 2014)

J'ai le même problème que vous tous, IOS 8 a été téléchargé, j'ai lancé l'installation et elle s'est bloquée entre 40 et 50 %. J'ai forcé l'iphone à s'éteindre (bouton home plus on off en même temps pendant quelques secondes). au redémarrage il me met un "slide to upgrade" et me demande mon code. Une fois entré, toujours la même galère, ça se bloque au même niveau. j'ai essayé plusieurs fois de le redémarrer et même en le connectant à itunes rien... 
Bien sur, je n'ai pas fait de sauvegarde donc faire une restaurer l'iphone me fait chier vu que ma dernière sauvegarde date du mois de mai et j'ai des photos et vidéos précieuses... 
Sur itunes je vois bien l'iphone mais au moment de la sauvegarde, l'étape 7 bloque. J'ai essayé de récupérer photos et vidéos en passant par le logiciel "transfert d'images" (je suis sous mac) mais rien, il me dit qu'il faut déverrouiller l'iphone... 
J'ai essayé avec un PC sous XP, dans le poste de travail, le téléphone apparait mais il me dit qu'il n'y a aucune photo sur l'appareil. C'est sûrement à cause de la fameuse question qui est posée "se fier à cet ordinateur" à laquelle je ne peux pas répondre car mon iphone n'a pas fini d'installer IOS 8.
J'ai appelé l'applecare et ils ne m'ont pas plus aidé. J'ai pris rendez vous dans un apple store vendredi 26-09 pour essayer de récupérer mes données mais il n'y a pas beaucoup d'espoir d'après la personne d'applecare. 
Si quelqu'un réussi à débloquer la situation pitié, tenez moi au courant. 
Quant à moi je reviendrais vendredi soir sur ce forum pour vous dire si au genius bar ils on pu m'aider.


----------



## Bruno08 (20 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à galérer pour cette mise à jour. Comme la plupart d'entre vous, j'ai mon iPad qui est bloqué à 60% de son installation. Pour la première installation, j'ai laissé l'Ipad en service toute la nuit (ayant commencé l'installation vers 15 heures avec une installation WIFI). Au matin, toujours au même niveau d'installation. 
Depuis, j'ai relancé au moins 5 fois l'iPad et à chaque fois, il bloque au même endroit.

Depuis ce matin, j'essaie de connecter mon IPAD à iTunes mais impossible car j'ai toujours la même barre qui s'affiche "Autorisez l'accès sur votre iPad.

je ne sais vraiment plus comment faire.


----------



## loukoum42 (20 Septembre 2014)

Si ça peut aider certains d'entre vous , le technicien d'apple m'a fait effacer le contenu de mon Ipad sur iCloud , et empêcher la localisation  .... il pensait que c'était ça qui bloquait la reconnaissance de l' Ipad par Itunes .... 

J'ai fait mais ça n'a pas résolu mon problème .... mon ipad est bloqué , écran noir et batterie avec la petite barre rouge ... il ne se charge même plus


----------



## Lamar (21 Septembre 2014)

Suivez les indications de ce fil notamment le redémarrage de l'ordo, qui je pense peut jouer un rôle.


----------



## micfr (21 Septembre 2014)

J'ai également eu ce problème : iPad bloqué sur page noire avec la pomme au milieu..., et n'est plus reconnu par iTunes. J'ai résolu ce problème en effectuant cette manipulation :

iPad/iPhone branché en USB, iTunes lancé
appuyer 5 secondes sur touche HOME
ensuite 10 secondes sur HOME + POWER
enfin 30 secondes sur HOME (en lâchant Power)

L'écran de liPad/iPhone devient complètement noir, il est reconnu par iTunes, il suffit de restaurer.


----------



## mathoulin (21 Septembre 2014)

mmarvin a dit:


> J'ai tenté de passer sous iOS 8 ce matin, et c'est la galère depuis...
> 
> J'ai un iPad 3è génération wifi 64Go. Une première tentative en passant directement par iOS a échoué, l'écran se bloquant des heures sur la barre de progression.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème (icônes grisées mais la synchronisation ne se termine pas) sur mon iPhone 6Plus sur lequel j'essaie de restaurer mon 5S.
J'ai cherché partout. Si le problème semble être connu, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.
Comme j'ai eu le même souci en essayant de mettre à jour en iOS 8 mon iPhone 5S et mon iPad Air, j'ai tendance à penser que c'est mon base iTunes qui a un souci sous iOS 8 car (heureusement) j'ai pu restaurer les deux machines en iOS 7 (c'est très long !).
Par ailleurs comme je suis sous Yosemite DP8 et iTunes 12, je ne pense pas que le problème vienne du logiciel.

*J'ai eu une idée que je soumets à la population: mes applications ont été achetées sur plusieurs comptes (autorisés sur la machine).* Mais je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen de les classer par acheteur !

La suite au prochain numéro !

Merci à tous.

Pierre MATHOULIN


----------



## loukoum42 (21 Septembre 2014)

Merci MICFR, ça a l'air de fonctionner pour moi 

( J'avais laissé mon ipad de coté avec son logo de batterie sur le rouge ........je le reprend et bidouille les boutons  et tiens voilà qu'apparait l'écran noir et sa pomme ) 

Du coup j'ai fait la manip de Micfr , I tunes vient de reconnaitre un ipad ( pas le mien puisque je l'avais effacé grâce à mon compte iCloud ) et est en train de télécharger la mise à jour ! J'espère que ça va aller au bout


----------



## Bélier (21 Septembre 2014)

Allez a l'Apple store pour le débloquer


----------



## garden59 (21 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous.

Vous êtes bloqués avec votre iphone ipad écran blanc, pomme noire et barre de progression bloquée au premier tiers

Voici la solution. 

1 - Connecter votre appareil sur itunes
2 - Si itunes vous demande l'autorisation de communiquer avec l'iphone ipad dire ok
3 - Ensuite appuyer pendant 5 secondes sur HOME 
4 - Sans relacher HOME, appuyer sur l'interrupteur POWER pendant 10 secondes
5 - Sans relacher HOME, lâcher interrupteur POWER
6 - Après quelques secondes, itunes va reconnaître votre appareil
7 - Il ne reste plus qu'à suivre la procédure

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas fait de sauvegarde icloud dommage mais en tout cas tout fonctionne à nouveau.

Bon courage à tous et SURTOUT éviter pendant cette procédure que votre PC ou MAC ne se mette en veille


----------



## Bruno08 (22 Septembre 2014)

garden59 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Vous êtes bloqués avec votre iphone ipad écran blanc, pomme noire et barre de progression bloquée au premier tiers
> 
> ...



Bonjour à tous,

je viens de tester la solution proposée par GARDEN59. Cela a fonctionné avec mon iPad sauf lors de la restauration, j'ai eu à chaque fois un arrêt du serveur vers 50Mo téléchargé.

J'ai donc téléchargé à part le fichier .ipsw correspondant à l'IOS 8.0 et au lieu de cliquer sur la touche restauration de l'iPad, j'ai appuyé sur la touche alt et en la maintenant appuyé, j'ai appuyé sur la touche restauration de l'iPad. Une fenêtre s'est ouverte et j'ai cliqué sur sur le fichier .ipsw que j'avais téléchargé au préalable. La procédure d'installation s'est très bien déroulée et mon iPad est de nouveau fonctionnel. N'ayant pas fait de sauvegarde au préalable, j'ai bien sûr perdu toutes mes applications mais ce n'est pas grave, j'ai récupéré mon iPad.

Merci pour vos aides et bon courage à ceux qui galèrent encore pour récupérer leurs tablettes ou iPhone.


----------



## mathoulin (23 Septembre 2014)

Bruno08 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je viens de tester la solution proposée par GARDEN59. Cela a fonctionné avec mon iPad sauf lors de la restauration, j'ai eu à chaque fois un arrêt du serveur vers 50Mo téléchargé.
> 
> ...



Cette solution permet de "repartir de zéro". Malheureusement, elle ne résout pas mon problème: la sauvegarde ne veut pas "remonter" complètement. Les applications sont visibles sur le téléphone mais sont grisées et iTunes est bloqué avec un message du genre "Waiting for items to copy". Rien à faire: j'ai essayé une dizaine de fois. Heureusement que la sauvegarde veut bien remonter complètement sous iOs7: j'ai encore un iPhone et un iPad Air utilisable (mais sous ios7).
Le problème est identique quand j'essaye de remonter cette sauvegarde sur un iPhone 6 Plus !

J'ai pris rendez-vous à l'appleStore sans grand espoir !

A bientôt.

Pierre MATHOULIN


----------



## fabische34 (26 Septembre 2014)

meme soucis ,
je reviens du Genius bar, ipad foutu j'y crois pas !!!

je retente une reinitialisation via itunes ... a suivre


----------



## Lamar (26 Septembre 2014)

fabische34 a dit:


> meme soucis ,
> je reviens du Genius bar, ipad foutu j'y crois pas !!!
> 
> je retente une reinitialisation via itunes ... a suivre



Tu rigoles, iPad foutu pour une mise à jour ?
Je te le rachètes dix euros, pour t'en débarrasser (je sais, je suis trop sympa, c'est mon défaut).


----------



## patgriz (27 Septembre 2014)

ça fait maintenant 4 jours que j'ai, selon les conseils d'apple, voulu m  être a jour la nouvelle version Ios, c'est a dire la 8, et mon IPad est  resté blanc avec la pomme au milieu et une barre de défilement figée.  après moultes tentatives j'ai reussi a le restaurer mais en perdant la  totalité de mes données et depuis maintenant 4 heures il me dit, sous I  tunes "en attente de fichiers à copier" étape 6 de6 et tourne en rond.
tout ça pour dire que cette nouvelle version est une vraie merde et que  je passe a la concurrence des que les moyens me le permettent. apple  sait bien faire du fric mais en plus est devenu insecure. Dommage car  toute la famille etait equipée en Mac mais ça c' etait avant..., Bref la pomme aujourd'hui c'est moi


----------



## mathoulin (5 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Rappel des événements : impossible de passer en iOS 8 car mes sauvegardes ne voulaient pas remonter complètement (icônes grisées et iTunes en attente d'appliquer les mises à jour). Et ce, sur iPhone 4s, 5, 5s, 6 Plus, iPad Air et Mini !
Des recherches sur Internet, une visite à l'AppleStore n'y ont rien fait !

J'ai essayé avec la bêta de 8.1 : ça marche !

Conclusion : il y avait bien quelques chose dans le 8 (et le 8.02) qui ne passait pas et Apple a trouvé (mais pas communiqué).

Je respire mieux.

La 8.1 devrait sortir officiellement assez vite (avant la fin du mois ?).

A+

Pierre MATHOULIN


----------



## Spag (7 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

Tout d'abord merci pour ces messages, qui m'ont bien aidé vers la solution. 
J'ai eu la bien mauvaise idée de vouloir mettre à jour mon iPad 4 wifi et mon iPhone 4S cet après midi. J'ai commencé à 14h, il est presque minuit et j'y suis encore, pour l'instant j'ai réussi à "récupérer" l'Ipad. 

Identique que beaucoup d'entre vous : j'ai voulu faire la mise à jour en Wi-Fi et l'iPad s'est bloqué : écran blanc avec la barre a la moitié. 

La seule solution qui a fonctionné pour moi : téléchargement du firmware .ipsw sur ce site : http://www.ipswdownloader.com/ en 40 minutes environ, mise de l'iPad en mode de récupération (selon méthode du dessus  ) et ensuite au moment de cliquer sur "réstaurer" dans iTunes, j'ai maintenu la touche alt et je suis allé choisir le firmware téléchargé. Ensuite tout est rentré dans l'ordre... 

Maintenant je refait la meme manip pour l'iPhone en espérant que ça marche. 

Bon courage à tous et merci


----------



## Bombigolo (21 Octobre 2014)

Sur Ipad mini retina , tout à jour , il reste bloqué sur la prise USB /Itunes ,
quand je tente de passer en 8.02

J'ai tout tenté ( ce qui était proposé précédemment ) et reste bloqué sur 
une erreur 17 dans Itunes


----------

